# R32 V cam gets more work!



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of you may know that we are about to supply this car:













more details here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128241-hks-v-cam-r32-gt-r-1995-56k.html

I was lucky enough for the owner to let me spec it how it would have an R32 GT-R...(i miss mine alot, so was fun to do this...:thumbsup

its currently been sat in Chiba, for a little while, whilst TOMEI, Topsecret, Abflug, ARC, and many others supply some parts to us

The car is getting overhauled with new yummy bits....


proper pics to follow...but some sneaky cosmetic ones...



new top secret petrol filler cap (matches the new interior top secret bits)











ARC Airbox....you cant get better...threw in a matching ARC rad cap...

Carbon radiator holders added, along with HKS BOV...





















Garage Defend carbon cooling panel on....













Border Strut brace....:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh my lord that is soooooo nice!!!!
Matty sell your blue barge and get a 32 again!!!!

bob


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

looks nice !
jsut wondering what Vcam will do to STOCK motor ?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like an excellent R32 GTR.. 

That strut brace though is hilarious.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Looks like an excellent R32 GTR..
> 
> That strut brace though is hilarious.


its the one ive always wanted

so ive ordered one for my 34 today:squintdan


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

truly awesome :thumbsup:

Don't you want to know the true promise of driving a real legend again when sourcing so many R32's??? 

Leo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not really

Lots more being fitted today


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Has anyone here in the UK currently got a v-cam? I really fancy it, but would like to see what it's like first!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Matty is that the actual HKS V-Cam version?? I was thinking HKS made a newer version that was shown on the TAS . .or did I see wrong?

Anyway great car, I fency such an ARC induction box for my RB25DET, how does it sound?


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Has anyone here in the UK currently got a v-cam? I really fancy it, but would like to see what it's like first!


I am not in the uk but over in Ireland but I will be going over to link up with Matty in a little while and I might take the boat and a driver over and drive up through the (mainland) cough cough Matty lol.Your more that welcome to link up in one of the garages along the way and test drive the two cars this one and my 34 with the v cam pro system that's if you can't find anyone closer to home:thumbsup:.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we are meeting up? really? lol' ;-)

Ian, more pics from today, all parts fitted.

bar the TOMEI fuel items, that will be next week, (and the other bits as described)

R35 Badge












carbon intercooler surround....and abflug diffuser





















Apexi Ti exhaust 













ready for ship out (wheels are muddy,they are not marked)


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Clean looking car Matthew! Better get out and clean mine, if it'd ever come up that nice!

Just out of curiosity, how much is the splitter thing? And you know the white 32 in the uk now for sale? How much are the carbon rear spats on that car?

Wheres this car going Matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Matty is that the actual HKS V-Cam version?? I was thinking HKS made a newer version that was shown on the TAS . .or did I see wrong?
> 
> Anyway great car, I fency such an ARC induction box for my RB25DET, how does it sound?


ARC are the best filters IMO, had one on the 34, and 32, ive spec'd this car how i would have an R32 GT-R :smokin:

Dean- il pm you matey, we need to catch upanyway

its off to the bad lands  (ireland)


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> ARC are the best filters IMO, had one on the 34, and 32, ive spec'd this car how i would have an R32 GT-R :smokin:
> 
> Dean- il pm you matey, we need to catch upanyway
> 
> its off to the bad lands  (ireland)


Yep going to put a towbar on there and put it to work get myself some turf:thumbsup:.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

loveley 32,glad to hear its coming over to ireland. theres a lot of gear on it
new owner should be very happy


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmm looking for a driver mate ? Think I'd be up for the spin over ....


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

supracork said:


> Hmmm looking for a driver mate ? Think I'd be up for the spin over ....


Might take you up on that mate:thumbsup:


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Woo-hoo  Only thing is I'll be depressed getting back into my own car again, haha. Worth it though after the nur experience. Parts look absolute top notch Ian. Great selection by Matty. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

supracork said:


> Woo-hoo  Only thing is I'll be depressed getting back into my own car again, haha. Worth it though after the nur experience. Parts look absolute top notch Ian. Great selection by Matty. Cant wait to see it.


Yep I have to hand to to him he knows his 32's, done a great job and I am sure he's not done yet lol.


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

When we heading over so


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

iano C said:


> I am not in the uk but over in Ireland but I will be going over to link up with Matty in a little while and I might take the boat and a driver over and drive up through the (mainland) cough cough Matty lol.Your more that welcome to link up in one of the garages along the way and test drive the two cars this one and my 34 with the v cam pro system that's if you can't find anyone closer to home:thumbsup:.


Cheers for the offer! Sounds very interesting, what is your main experience with the V-Cam set up? What dimension does it give?


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice. Might have to set a up a Newera R32 group in Dublin!!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Cheers for the offer! Sounds very interesting, what is your main experience with the V-Cam set up? What dimension does it give?


Hi sorry for the late reply , the first thing I noticed was the sound of the car it was a much more aggressive sound it didn't sound like the same car it had a really nice rumble.Then I took it for a drive and I have to say I was lost for words it was so fast and just pulled like a train all the way through the rev range, it was a very fast car and sounded great before the v cam was fitted so I was very surprised that I noticed the difference stright away.It's hard to say what extra hp and torque was gained because it was running on 98 ron fuel in the uk and was making 647 hp and 507 torque before the I had the work done and then it was mapped for run of the mill 95 ron fuel that you get over here and also I got a larger hks exhaust housing.I know the car ended up with 682 hp at 7482 rpm and 593 torque at 7466 rpm .I have a lot of charts out in the garage I must put them up on here when I get time and the car is in getting a new motec ecu fitted at the min so it should be even better that before.I keep meaning to do a tread on the car and put up all the info but I just keep getting more and more work done all the time ,but I think I might be done this time so I will get all the info together and stick it up on here.I think the one down side to the v cam is it seems to take a hell of a lot of know how and time to get it right and time = money so it can end up costing a bit more than you would first think but imo well worth every penny.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Very nice. Might have to set a up a Newera R32 group in Dublin!!


Not a bad idea lol are you going to do the trackday coming up soon in mondello if so see you there:thumbsup:.


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

i do love the 32s.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for that, very interesting! Nice car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ian

departs later this week


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Ian
> 
> departs later this week


Great stuff Matty I just need to hide it on the other half for a while or there will be no living with her.This would be the last straw for her ,me and my cars and all that .Looking forward to gettting to see what a 32 drives like:thumbsup:.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

even better with those seats


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Whoop whoop cant wait to see this


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I must admit it is a nice example of a R32 :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well yours will be here soon


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

iano C said:


> Not a bad idea lol are you going to do the trackday coming up soon in mondello if so see you there:thumbsup:.


Probably not, need to get a few things done before the dreaded NCT. What day is it by the way, as might pop down to have a watch


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Probably not, need to get a few things done before the dreaded NCT. What day is it by the way, as might pop down to have a watch


Hi mate it's on the 16-4-2010 it's a half day starts at one, 0 clock,pop down say hello not sure what car I will have on the day,with a bit of luck I might have the 32 and the 34 .The 34 getting some work done but I think it might be ready by then ,if all else fails I'll have to take the 33 so I will be there in some sort of gtr:thumbsup:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Cheers for the information, will see how work stacks up. Hopefully I can get the car sorted.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Cheers for the information, will see how work stacks up. Hopefully I can get the car sorted.


Your welcome mate if you make it drop over say hello:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ian the car has left the docks i believe


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> ian the car has left the docks i believe


Great suff mate, when and were do you think it will come in ,Liverpool in six weeks maybe or maybe not lol.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont send it to those docs mate, its a nightmare, full of scallys (no offence to anyone in liverpool lol)

going to be comming into southampton

estimate 6 weeks, plus 2 weeks prep and customs clearance

oh it got shipped minus the bride seats you tight a$$ ;-) lol


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice purchase Ian


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> dont send it to those docs mate, its a nightmare, full of scallys (no offence to anyone in liverpool lol)
> 
> going to be comming into southampton
> 
> ...


Lol yep have to watch the few bob things are bad .I just wasn't sure if I really liked them to be honest and I didn't want you doing all the hard work on the car .I wanted something left for me to do .Oh I better say thanks to your good self and Miguel Thanks.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was just messing ian

sure no worries, will be with you sooner than you think


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> nice purchase Ian


Thanks Shane,Lets hope it's worth it because if she finds out I got another car I am not going to have a minutes pace with her :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:.I think she might be getting another car soon lol and then it's oh look what I just got


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

This going to be hitting our shores soon ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

been here a while, will be at Modified Live next weekend


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just picked the car up

v cam makes big difference 

super R32


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Has Ian picked up the car Matty ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

supracork said:


> Has Ian picked up the car Matty ?


yep, 

picked him up from the airport this morning, then to get the car.

we are going to modified live with it tomorrow :thumbsup:

his over the moon with it:thumbsup:


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Excellent, tell him I'm looking forward to getting a drive off it, lol 

Car looks stunning by the way Matty, top class example, cant wait to see it with all the new parts


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome GTR


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Being up to my eyes in work the last while and I ment to get round to this well before now ,but better late than never .First off I'd like to thank Miguel and Matty and the team at Newera imports for getting me this great car ,it's so clean it's hard to believe it 15 years old and I am over the moon with it.I drove it back from the uk and I had a smile on my face the whole time ,it's just such a beautiful car to drive.I felt like a kid again there is something about the 32's that makes me feel so chilled out when driving.I will be keeping an eye out for a good track spec 32 down the road a little I like them that much.So thanks Miguel and Matty for getting me a great car,and Matty thanks for getting me all the right bits to go with it and it was a pleasure to have met you and I can't thank you enough for driving hours to pick me up from the airport and making sure everything went smooth with picking up the car and making sure I was sorted for the modified live .THANKS iano C.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

i'll have to come and see this car, be interesting to see how much difference the V cam makes.

What are your plans for it now its over in ireland? leaving like it is?


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> i'll have to come and see this car, be interesting to see how much difference the V cam makes.
> 
> What are your plans for it now its over in ireland? leaving like it is?


Just a few little things not going for big power or anything.Drop by anytime I'll give you a drive :thumbsup:.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

sounds like plan :thumbsup:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> sounds like plan :thumbsup:


I am in the garage six days a week .I work late most nights lol,still in work now just locking up and heading home.I'll pm you the web site address and you can get numbers and all the info you need to find me,it would be nice to get a look at your car it looks very nice:thumbsup: iano C.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

cheers, pm sent.

My car looks nice in the pics but getting near the time to spend money on her again.

If you working all the time the business must be doing well so good on ya.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> cheers, pm sent.
> 
> My car looks nice in the pics but getting near the time to spend money on her again.
> 
> If you working all the time the business must be doing well so good on ya.


Yep it doing good and I am doing something I love that makes me happy and the best bit is I can work on my cars whenever I like without having to put up with you and your cars crap,it's great lol,drop by anytime and if you have time I'll give your car a once over for free.Better get my little self home see you soon:thumbsup:.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ian your welcome to the R32, glad it went to a very good home


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Was very grateful to Iano C today. Had a good look around the car and a drive. The car is stunning!!

Oh and pulls really strong, thing I would like V cam but its a touch expensive.

Thanks again Ian.


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

I want a V Cam! Don't have $5,000+ for it though... Anyone generous enough to donate?


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Ian your welcome to the R32, glad it went to a very good home


Thanks mate, yep it's one hell of a clean car and I am really happy I got it:thumbsup: .


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

You should stick up some pics soon Ian once you get the new bits on


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Was very grateful to Iano C today. Had a good look around the car and a drive. The car is stunning!!
> 
> Oh and pulls really strong, thing I would like V cam but its a touch expensive.
> 
> Thanks again Ian.


Hi mate it was a pleasure to meet you .Sorry about the crappy roads I took you to lol,next time I'll let you pick when I drop over with the 34 .I will be getting it back early next week so as soon as I do I 'll give you a buzz and you can have a drive and see how the v cam pro feels.Talk soon :thumbsup:.


----------

